
Google removes Hong Kong protester role-playing app - bigpumpkin
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-hongkong-protests-google/google-pulls-hong-kong-protester-role-playing-app-idUSKBN1WP2E6
======
Konnstann
From the article it seems like a reasonable take-down, a developer made a
cash-grab app to capitalize on the controversy, which is against policy.

If the app was made as a political statement, it wouldn't have in-app
purchases IMO.

~~~
CogitoCogito
Why shouldn't a political app be allowed to make purchases? Why does that make
the app's political position any less legitimate?

~~~
Konnstann
Political protesters being paid is generally seen as a bad thing. It cheapens
the message, especially when instead of a donation link you use tactics
typically used by massive corporations targeting the weak-willed and children
to do it. I'm not gonna get up in arms for it but they are clearly trying to
profit from the controversy. The political position isn't illegitimate, the
developer's motives are.

------
enjoyyourlife
This reminds me of the Bomb Israel and Bomb Gaza Apps

Context:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2014_Israel%E2%80%93Gaza_confl...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2014_Israel%E2%80%93Gaza_conflict_in_video_games)

------
song
The app is now available to install from the developers twitter account
[https://twitter.com/of_yarns](https://twitter.com/of_yarns)

There's a link to the apk stored on S3.

I've been playing it a bit, it's an interesting games with a lot of thoughts
by the author on branching the story based on your actions.

